# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Groter risico op kanker alvleesklier door eten rood vlees

## FRANCOIS580

*Téveel rood vlees eten is niet gezond. Volgens wetenschappers is 500 gram rood vlees eten per week, de maximumgrens en daar is je broodbeleg zelfs inbegrepen. Rood vlees is ongezond, bewerkt rood vlees is nog slechter en is al helemaal te mijden. Rood vlees is veranwtoordelijk voor het ontstaan van alle soorten kankers. In de eerste plaats darmkanker, een bijzonder agressieve en veel voorkomende soort kanker. Zweedse onderzoekers deden de voorbije jaren uitgebreid onderzoek naar de invloed van het eten van rood vlees op de gezondheid van onze alvleesklier of pancreas. Uit de resultaten van deze grootschalige studie bleek dat het eten van rood vlees je risico op het ontstaan van het bijzonder moeilijk geneesbaar pancreaskanker aanzienlijk doet toenemen. Wat is de oorzaak van de ongezonde effecten van rood vlees?*



*(Francois580)*


Vooral mannen zijn erg gevoelg aan de negatieve gevolgen van rood en/of bewerkt vlees. Het aantal mannen dat door darmkanker wordt getroffen is bijna dubbel zo groot dan het aantal vrouwen. Welke negatieve invloed het eten van rood vlees heeft wordt bewezen door de resultaten van het jongste wetenschappelijk onderzoek dat in Zweden werd uitgevoerd. Die resultaten wezen uit dat het eten van amper enkele sneetjes wordt of salami al voldoende is om je risico op kanker van de alvleesklier met meer dan wtintig procent doet toenemen. Dagelijks eten we gemiddeld tweehonderd gram rood vlees, voldoende om dit risico met maar liefst zestig procent te vergroten. Vrouwen tonen zich ook hier het sterke geslacht. Het al oif niet eten van rood vlees heeft geen enkele negatieve invloed op hun gezondheid.


*Pancreaskanker is sluipmoordenaar*


Aan het Zweedse onderzoeknamen ruim zesduizend patiënten deel, allen slachtoffer van kanker aan de alvleesklier.Alvleesklierkanker of bijzonder moeilijk te genzen. Amper drie procent van alle slachtoffers overleven de eerste vijf jaar na het stellen van de diagnose. Grote boosdoener hierbij is het feit dat pancreaskanker weinig of geen merkbare symptomen veroorzaakt. Het wordt daarom niet voor niets een sluipmoordenaar genoemd.


*Moeilijke diagnose*

Probleem is dat kanker aan de alvleesklier bijzonder moeilijk is vast te stellen. In een eerste stadium spreken de patiënten van vage klachten als lage rugpijn, daarna van een sterk verminderde eetlust en belangrijk gewichtsverlies* .../...* 

Lees verder:

http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...leesklier.html

----------

